# padded shorts for underneath baggy shorts



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm in the market for some kind of padded compression shorts for underneath baggy mountain bike shorts. shorts with hip pads and a chamois. something like the sixsixone elite bomber, or poc hip vpd impact shorts. anyone wear something like this that they love and would recommend? the poc's are really nice, but a little pricey. i see troy lee has a few as well, but seem to be padded specifically for riding motorcycles.


----------



## snowboy76 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have Zoic Ether shorts. Love the inner liner. You can also buy the liner by itself. Highly recommended.


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

snowboy76 said:


> I have Zoic Ether shorts. Love the inner liner. You can also buy the liner by itself. Highly recommended.


Inner liner is sold individually as the 'Assault Liner'. And while it has a chamois, it is not padded.


----------



## graniteman (Oct 13, 2011)

Fox do some nice padded shorts, worth a look


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

I read alot of reviews on the 661 bomber elite shorts etc.. I read they don't have a very good shammie in them so I ended up with the fox launch shorts. They have padding in all the right places, and the shammie is the same one they have in all their mtb shorts, didn't even notice I had them on, felt the same as my regular shammie but with some added protection...


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

manchvegas said:


> I read alot of reviews on the 661 bomber elite shorts etc.. I read they don't have a very good shammie in them so I ended up with the fox launch shorts. They have padding in all the right places, and the shammie is the same one they have in all their mtb shorts, didn't even notice I had them on, felt the same as my regular shammie but with some added protection...


I considered these until I read the reviews on mtbr. There is only one decent review. All the others don't seem to like or recommend the launch shorts.


----------



## nord1899 (Aug 29, 2011)

manchvegas said:


> I read alot of reviews on the 661 bomber elite shorts etc.. I read they don't have a very good shammie in them so I ended up with the fox launch shorts. They have padding in all the right places, and the shammie is the same one they have in all their mtb shorts, didn't even notice I had them on, felt the same as my regular shammie but with some added protection...


Wasn't too impressed with the liner and chamois that came with the Fox Sergeant shorts when compared with the Zoic Assault Liner that came with the Ether shorts (prefer the Sergeant shorts though over Ether).


----------



## Projectnortheast (Mar 29, 2011)

I like the launch shorts, I don't care about the reviews on MTBR, most of the time it's xc riders compaining cuz they bought them and didn't like them when riding fire roads for 30 miles... I can see them fitting poorly on a fat kid as they might ride down a little but doesn't everything when your pear shaped? haha


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I've been happy with the Pearl Izumi padded inner shorts, they are about $25 at my LBS.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

I like these: Novara Padded Bike Briefs - Men's at REI.com

Inexpensive, but far superior to anything else I've tried in that price range. ($25) Nice padding, comfortable, and durable.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

POC hip short is the best protection against side of leg, hip, and lower spine protection that I've found and personally use. Highly recommended, especially considering some of the competition (661 bomber shorts = crap that only protects side of leg adequately and is too thick and bulky).


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

tduro said:


> I like these: Novara Padded Bike Briefs - Men's at REI.com
> 
> Inexpensive, but far superior to anything else I've tried in that price range. ($25) Nice padding, comfortable, and durable.


Just looking at the pic of these makes me want to pick my arse. I'm afraid I can't shift, brake, and pick my arse at the same time. I can't wear briefs off my bike, so I certainly can't, on it. They have to be a boxer brief type for me.


----------



## hanklr (Oct 16, 2009)

Varaxis said:


> POC hip short is the best protection against side of leg, hip, and lower spine protection that I've found and personally use. Highly recommended, especially considering some of the competition (661 bomber shorts = crap that only protects side of leg adequately and is too thick and bulky).


Thanks for the info. Do they poc's have a chamois? As far as I could tell online, it doesn't look like they do, but I'm no certain. Love the brand though. My trabec race is the best helmet I've ever owned.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I've got some time in my recently purchased Fox Lauch shorts. I think they are great. At first look, and when you first put them on, they will feel kind of weird. Then when you slip your baggies over the top, you'll notice they fit a bit tighter. But once I'm on the bike I can't tell they are there. Way more comfy than my other shorts that only have a chamois, that I think I will order another pair of the Launch shorts for in case the other is in the wash.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

I have some Specialized Trail baggies with an inner/removeable padded liner. Pearl Izumi sells a inner padded liner seperate also.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Regarding the POC VPD shorts - there are two different versions of the shorts. One is for cycling and one is for ski/snowboarding. The cycling version has a chamois crotch pad, while the ski version does NOT. Specifically, the bike shorts are POC part number 20341. The ski shorts are POC part number 62024. The POC images do show a sewn in crotch pad on the bike version, and do not show the pad on the ski version. Just be careful if you order online to make sure you're getting the version you want.


----------



## 96p993 (May 21, 2011)

hanklr said:


> Just looking at the pic of these makes me want to pick my arse. I'm afraid I can't shift, brake, and pick my arse at the same time. I can't wear briefs off my bike, so I certainly can't, on it. They have to be a boxer brief type for me.


Novara Padded Cycle Boxers - Men's at REI.com


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently picked up a pair of the Pearl Izumi Liner shorts from LL Bean of all places. I had a $10 off coupon and free shipping, so for $20, they were to my door. The chamois is nice, and work out well under some pants for the cooler weather. I'll probably get another pair once I get another coupon.


----------



## peterbennett9 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 on the 661 bomber shorts


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

I'm a fan of the 661 Elite Bombers as well. The chamois is somewhat thin but I've been riding with no padding for a long time and just wanted a little something extra.


----------



## dualpivot (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been shopping for the same sort of protective shorts. There are some padded shorts sold as paintball sliding shorts that seem interesting. Those might be more useful for road or easy trail riding, I'm not sure the padding would be tough enough for fast MTB riding. The McDavid Thudd Hexmesh shorts don't as much thigh coverage compared with some of the dedicated MTB shorts but they're cheaper and should be cool to wear under baggier shorts. The POC VPD 2.0 shorts and the 661 Evo Bomber shorts have the newer viscoelastic material for padding. That sounds comfortable but the Evo shorts are ~$125 ea and the POC shorts only just protect the hips.

I just need to find a local super-retailer who stocks a wide variety of all this stuff...


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Chainlove.com...got my 661 Elite Bombers for $40.

They have the Evo Bombers yesterday (more protection, no chamois) for $60.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I'll rewarn you that the Elite bomber only has protection for side of leg. The soft foam that's placed under the hips and in the tailbone area are virtually useless. Side of leg protection is made of some stuff material that feels about as hard as dense cardboard. The chamois is pitifully thin too.

Take a look at examples of side of leg/hip injuries and see which can do a better job protecting for you. IMO, the new POC VPD 2.0 short seems to been optimized better. I use the earlier version and don't feel like a need to upgrade, but it's getting stretch marks (early signs of tearing) on the mesh between the hip pad and the side of leg pad. High price, but worth it. Only need 1.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

My verbose take on the subject is here. Bottom line: I liked the Fox Titans better than the Fox Launches or the others I tried. They're not in the same league comfort- and quality-wise with the (nonprotective) liners from my TLD Ace shorts, but they're the best protective liners I've found.


----------



## nexttozen (Jul 15, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> My verbose take on the subject is here. Bottom line: I liked the Fox Titans better than the Fox Launches or the others I tried. They're not in the same league comfort- and quality-wise with the (nonprotective) liners from my TLD Ace shorts, but they're the best protective liners I've found.


bump!

so how do the titans compare to the newer troy lee ones with chamois?

like these: https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5220-02

also, zoic makes one as well, anyone using the paddled zoics?
Zoic Impact Liner - INTERBIKE: Part 5 - The Rest of the Best, Even More 2014 Products - Mountain Biking Pictures - Vital MTB


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Old thread resurrection - Liners*

I have used Zoics for years and really like them, but my predominate complaint is the liners fail to make it more than a little more than a hard season (if that long). The mesh begins to shred and the liner pad seams begin to tear and split apart. My Zoic shorts far outlive the liners.


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

I have fox launch padded under shorts there nice


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Alpinestars bionic shorts? A friend of mine recently broke his hip so I'm trying to find a pair of shorts that offer the best hip protection. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## racebum (Mar 13, 2013)

any of you guys ever just back off on pushing it as you age? i've raced cars, bikes, wrecked both. have to admit at 37yrs old i don't push a car or bike past my ability to save it anymore. 

just looking at some of the injury pics and talk of body armor. i totally understand that you have to push it if you're trying to be competitive. but, have you ever asked yourself if it was worth it?

you can ride at 80-90% of your ability with a t shirt, no helmet and shorts, never wreck and have good workouts. it's that last 10% when you get in that zone and ride at the limit, that's where wrecks happen. it's exactly the same way with a car. get on the gas a bit too hard out of an apex and get caught off guard. brake late and get the body motion screwed up for corner entry. all of that is pushing the last 10%


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

Pushing it or not there is nothing wrong with having protection


----------



## ymiller996 (Jul 1, 2013)

racebum said:


> any of you guys ever just back off on pushing it as you age? i've raced cars, bikes, wrecked both. have to admit at 37yrs old i don't push a car or bike past my ability to save it anymore.
> 
> just looking at some of the injury pics and talk of body armor. i totally understand that you have to push it if you're trying to be competitive. but, have you ever asked yourself if it was worth it?
> 
> you can ride at 80-90% of your ability with a t shirt, no helmet and shorts, never wreck and have good workouts. it's that last 10% when you get in that zone and ride at the limit, that's where wrecks happen. it's exactly the same way with a car. get on the gas a bit too hard out of an apex and get caught off guard. brake late and get the body motion screwed up for corner entry. all of that is pushing the last 10%


I agree you should ride within your ability, but to say you will never wreck if riding at 80 - 90% is ignorant. Will you crash more pushing it, yes, but things can happen when you least expect it(sometimes by the action of others you can't control) and can turn a very easy ride into a severe injury. Good Protective gear has become very light and comfortable, so the penalty of wearing the gear is almost zero, so why not?


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

I just think you cant get better if you don't push forward, I don't think there is anything wrong with wearing as much gear as you want as long as it makes you feel better and safer, the problem is people are always judging other people or mocking them. so I think people keep that in the back of there mind are people going to think I look stupid cause I have all this gear on. me I don't care cause I will always push my self to get better and do better things. that's what keeps me motivated and have fun is pushing the limit.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Hard to take too seriously the guy who says if you go 80% you'll never wreck so you can ride with no helmet.


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

oldmanbike said:


> hard to take too seriously the guy who says if you go 80% you'll never wreck so you can ride with no helmet.


good point!


----------



## Oakeshott (Nov 1, 2012)

I think a helmet should be worn at all times. For example let's say you decide to remove the helmet while on a long climb and then all of a sudden you crash head on with a downhiller on a blind corner. Freak accidents can happen so why take the risk? My friend crashed because another cyclist swerved in front of him. The other person’s rear wheel clipped my friend’s front wheel causing him to fly off his bike and land on his hip in a bad spot.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Crashing sucks, and as I get older (& I'm not old compared to alot of riders!), it takes longer to heal 
But, as mentioned, the only way to get better is to push yourself. Whether that is going faster, riding more tech, is up to the rider. I don't take the chances I did when I was in my 20's, but at the same time I still enjoy going fast & challenging myself.

More protection is never a bad thing.

After 2 wrecks in 1 day at the ski hill (bad day!)I'm considering shin & elbow guards...



racebum said:


> any of you guys ever just back off on pushing it as you age? i've raced cars, bikes, wrecked both. have to admit at 37yrs old i don't push a car or bike past my ability to save it anymore.
> 
> just looking at some of the injury pics and talk of body armor. i totally understand that you have to push it if you're trying to be competitive. but, have you ever asked yourself if it was worth it?
> 
> you can ride at 80-90% of your ability with a t shirt, no helmet and shorts, never wreck and have good workouts. it's that last 10% when you get in that zone and ride at the limit, that's where wrecks happen. it's exactly the same way with a car. get on the gas a bit too hard out of an apex and get caught off guard. brake late and get the body motion screwed up for corner entry. all of that is pushing the last 10%


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

shark said:


> crashing sucks, and as i get older (& i'm not old compared to alot of riders!), it takes longer to heal
> but, as mentioned, the only way to get better is to push yourself. Whether that is going faster, riding more tech, is up to the rider. I don't take the chances i did when i was in my 20's, but at the same time i still enjoy going fast & challenging myself.
> 
> More protection is never a bad thing.
> ...


thumbs up!!


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

racebum said:


> any of you guys ever just back off on pushing it as you age? i've raced cars, bikes, wrecked both. have to admit at 37yrs old i don't push a car or bike past my ability to save it anymore.
> 
> just looking at some of the injury pics and talk of body armor. i totally understand that you have to push it if you're trying to be competitive. but, have you ever asked yourself if it was worth it?
> 
> you can ride at 80-90% of your ability with a t shirt, no helmet and shorts, never wreck and have good workouts. it's that last 10% when you get in that zone and ride at the limit, that's where wrecks happen. it's exactly the same way with a car. get on the gas a bit too hard out of an apex and get caught off guard. brake late and get the body motion screwed up for corner entry. all of that is pushing the last 10%


I use the POC Hip VPD 2.0 shorts if I'm planning for rock gardens, jumps, or high-speed downhills...pricey but meets my needs.

I'm 50 and just started to really focus on becoming a technically proficient rider versus just riding. As far as pushing it goes: I am pushing it but instead of just going for it (like I used to) I do a risk analysis first and I wear protective gear if the consequences of losing control could (obviously) include hospital time. I wish I'd have had the patience and foresight to apply that filter when I was younger 

I've landed on my head twice riding (wrecking) motorcycles, went through the windshield in a car crash, and sustained additional neck trauma playing football and jiujitsu, so my neck is my main concern and the reason I have an Atlas Neck Brace for sketchy stuff. I don't care how I look to anyone else, they haven't survived what I have and they don't have to live with the results.

As far as it being worth it...I'll let you know when I'm 70, but today it is.


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep, I have had most of my crashes on "easy" rides. And if you do not push yourself, you will not get better. There are some trails that I do not ride anymore just because I cannot challenge myself enough on them. I wear soft elbow and knee pads every ride, and usually a XC FF helmet (MET Parachute). Sometimes a real FF helmet for those "rough" XC trails where I go very fast. It has got to be fun, so it gets more technical and fast. I pad up.

And I have worn Sette, POC, and Rockgardn padded shorts. Rockgardn seems the most protective to me, but Sette and POC are lighter and still offer a lot of protection.


----------



## racebum (Mar 13, 2013)

colbatguano said:


> I'm 50 and just started to really focus on becoming a technically proficient rider versus just riding. As far as pushing it goes: I am pushing it but instead of just going for it (like I used to) I do a risk analysis first and I wear protective gear if the consequences of losing control could (obviously) include hospital time. I wish I'd have had the patience and foresight to apply that filter when I was younger


that's exactly where i'm at too. also agree on the technical challenge. in fact that's what i enjoyed most about auto racing. when you hit your brake points right, pull a perfect line around an apex and are rolling on the throttle on corner exit, if done right, it's like this harmonious moment. starting to notice that the more i ride, the more i'm applying this thought process to trails. if i go through a section really well, it's exciting. if i make a mistake, it's something i keep in mind for the next time through and i work my lines and pedal placement to overcome the challenge


----------



## rpl3000 (Feb 24, 2004)

I broke my hip in a freak accident in a parking lot pre ride. I now wear road bibs, dainese hard shorts and baggy shorts over everything. You get used to it. Broken hip blows. I'm 33.


----------

